# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Διπλο φονικο!!!! Θελω να τα σπασω ολα!!!!

## kyrkouts

Σηκωθηκα πριν λιγο κ αυτο που αντικρισα δεν υπαρχει!!!! Ο Μπαρκαρουτσος και η Ζουμπι ελειπαν απο τα κλουβια και παντου φτερα!!! Θεε μου πως ειναι δυνατον!!! Στο Ν. Ηρακλειο Αττικης πως ειναι δυνατον??? Απο που μπηκε??? Πως??? Οι τεντες κατω και δεν μπορει να περασει με τπτ!!! 
Μονο το κεφαλι του Μπαρκαρουτσου βρηκα!!! Τπτ αλλο!!! Δεν ειναι δυνατον!!! Δεν την παλευω!!! Πως θα το πω στη γυναικα μου?? Τα λετρευε και τα δυο!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Λυπαμαι για την απωλεια σου ......ευχομαι να βρεις το πολι που το εκανε και να το βασανισεις ασχημα!!!!!!λυπαμαι απιστευτα !!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Κυριακο. 

Προσπαθησε να καθαρισεις, μην δει την σκηνη η γυναικα σου και σοκαριστει και αυτη. 

Μη χειροτερα!!!! τα αλλα καναρινακια πως ειναι?

----------


## ARMANDO

> Λυπαμαι για την απωλεια σου ......ευχομαι να βρεις το πολι που το εκανε και να το βασανισεις ασχημα!!!!!!λυπαμαι απιστευτα !!!!


Να "βασανίσει" ???? 
Γιώργο καταλαβαίνω πως η πίκρα είναι ένα πολύ λογικό συναίσθημα σε τετοιες περιπτώσεις... αλλα να "βασανίσει"? 
Προς Θεού παιδιά... ο νόμος της φύσης είναι προκαθορισμένος εδώ πολλά χρόνια τώρα... 
Είναι επίσης λογικό τα αρπακτικά να ψάχνουν την τροφή τους σε κάθε σημείο της γης, είτε αυτό είναι στο έδαφος είτε στο μπαλκόνι και ακόμα πιο απίθανο μέσα στο κλουβί. Για αυτό το λόγο και το ονομάζουμε Αρπακτικό. Για να τραφεί κάνει αρπαγή... Πως θα μπορούσε να ζήσει αλλιώς στη φύση?
Ο άνθρωπος ως πιο νοήμων όν,  χρίζει μέσω της σκέψης και της νοημοσύνης του να στραφεί σε τρόπους προφύλαξης των πτηνών συντροφιάς μέσω κάποιων κατασκευών (υπάρχουν πολλές προτάσεις μέσα στo forum αυτό)

Για να μη μακρηγορώ .... έχετε σηκώσει το κεφαλι σας ψηλά και να στρέψετε το βλέμμα σας στον ουρανό ώστε να διακρίνετε να φτερουγίζει ή και να στέκεται στάσιμα ένα αρπακτικό???? θα διαπιστώσετε πως κι αυτα έχουν μεγαλείο... και ας μην τα έχουμε στη κατοχή μας μέσα σε ένα κλουβάκι...

Και τελειώνω αξίζει να σκεφτόμαστε αρνητικά γιατί απλά αυτά τα πτηνά αναζητούν τροφή???? τι λέτε πρέπει να τα βασανίσουμε???? 
Τροφή για σκέψη...!!!

----------


## kyrkouts

> Λυπαμαι!!! Κυριακο. 
> 
> Προσπαθησε να καθαρισεις, μην δει την σκηνη η γυναικα σου και σοκαριστει και αυτη. 
> 
> Μη χειροτερα!!!! τα αλλα καναρινακια πως ειναι?


Τα καθαρισα αλλα ειχαμε δραματα!!!!

Τα υπολοιπα καλα δειχνουν!!! Τι να πω με χαλασε παρα παρα πολυ!!! 

Οσο για το βασανισμο φυσικα και ειμαι αντιθετος!!! Δεν μπορω να βρω ακομα απο που μπηκε!!!! 

Φαινεται οτι δεν καταφερα να τα προστατεψω καλα!!! Θα βρω κατι!!!! 

Οσο τελος για το νοημων και τα λοιπα ασχολιαστο!!! Μαλλον δεν με εχεις παρακολουθησει αρκετα στο φορουμ, ισως γιατι ειμαι αρκετα καινουριος!!! 

Ειναι ασχημη μερα για μενα και δεν θα ηθελα συνεχεια σε αυτο...!!! Αλλωστε πρωτα απ ολα με τον εαυτο μου τα εβαλα!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Λυπάμαι Κυριάκο..

Σίγουρα μπορείς να κάνεις το καλύτερο και το έχεις δείξει .... 

Ίσως κάποια _πρόσθετη κατασκευή προστασίας_,... μπαλκόνι δεν τα έχεις ;

Πας "μπροστά" τώρα* αναγκαστικά* και _τα νέα μικρά_ που θα έχεις θα σε γλυκάνουν !!!

θα δεις....

----------


## VasilisM

Κυριάκο λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά δες οπωσδήποτε τα θέματα προστασία στο μπαλκόνι...Προστασία χειμώνα καλοκαίρι......σου μιλάω ως παθών και εγώ....

----------


## HarrisC

Κριμα φιλε.Και γω λιγο πιο κατω απο σενα μενω ,εχω παρει καποια μετρα άλλα παντα ανησυχω .Πηγαινε παρε αλλα δυο καινουργια πουλακια για  να ξεπερασεις εσυ και η γυναικα σου το θεμα αυτο.

----------


## antonisveria

λυπαμαι για τις απωλειες Κυριακο....αν οχι ολοι,οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα την εχουμε πατησει απο αρπακτικο και οπως λεει ο  Ηλιας θα σε γλυκανουν τα μικρα που θα βγαλεις.παρε προστασια οσο το δυνατων ποιο γρηγορα....φτιαξε τελαρο με σιτα 5-10 cm μεγαλητερο απο τα κλουβια σου....και αν θελεις βαλε μας μια φωτο που εχεις τα κλουβια σου να σου πουμε καμια ιδεα..

----------


## lagreco69

> ευχομαι να βρεις το πολι που το εκανε και να το βασανισεις ασχημα!!!!!!


Πως μου ξεφυγε εμενα το post σου ..  μαλλον θα εκανες επεξεργασια, εφοσον ειχα ηδη γραψει εγω. 

Ενα θα σου γραφω!

*ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΟΥ!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## kyrkouts

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους! Ενταξη ειμαι εγω!!! Με τη Δημητρα ειναι το θεμα!!! Απλα ο Μπαρκαρουτσος ηταν το πρωτο!!! Ωστοσο ηταν πολυ φιλικο!!! Καταλαβαινετε τωρα το θεμα...

Χαρη μενω ψηλα στην Ηρακλειου και δεν ειχα δει κατι να πεταει γυρω γυρω ποτε!!! Δεν με κλεινει τπτ και μπορω να βλεπω τι πεταει... Εχεις προσεξει κατι??? Περα απο αυτο ηδη ειμαι σε νεα κατασκευη!!! Δεν ψηνομαι να παρω αλλα για τωρα!!! Τρια ζευγαρακια μου αρκουν...  

Ηλια ελεγα "σε μενα πως να συμβει???" και αν θυμασαι ειχα πει οτι ειχα χασει πολλα (40) απο ποντικι αλλα αυτο το σημερινο ηταν τραγικο θεαμα!!! 

Απλα για να δειτε την κουκλα που μας εφαγε...

----------


## kyrkouts

> Πως μου ξεφυγε εμενα το post σου ..  μαλλον θα εκανες επεξεργασια, εφοσον ειχα ηδη γραψει εγω. 
> 
> Ενα θα σου γραφω!


Δημητρη πανω στα νευρα λεμε πολλα.. Μαλλον δεν το σκεφτηκε καλα!!! Οσο και αν νευριασα οσο και αν με χαλασε το γεγονος δεν θα το επιθυμουσα ποτε αυτο!!! 

Η τροφικη αλυσιδα ειναι αμειλικτη!!!! Τι να κανουμε??? THIS IS LIFE!!! Πρεπει να βρω εγω τη λυση!!! Εγω φταιω!!! Στο πιατο της τα εδωσα!!! Ο χαζος...!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια ελεγα "σε μενα πως να συμβει???" και αν θυμασαι ειχα πει οτι ειχα χασει πολλα (40) απο ποντικι αλλα αυτο το σημερινο ηταν τραγικο θεαμα!!!



Κυριάκο, αυτό είναι που λέμε όλοι μας.! "σε μένα θα τύχει" ;; πίστεψε με και εγώ το έχω πει 

για εδώ που μένω αλλα όταν είδα να γίνεται το κακό στη γειτόνισσα.... είπα ...

"θα λάβεις τα μέτρα σου" ....!!!!!!! 

Τα έχω μέσα αλλά έξω ΜΟΝΟ με ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ !!!

*Είμαι σίγουρος το ξαναλέω ..... θα κάνεις το καλύτερο !!!!*

----------


## jk21

Κυριακο λυπαμαι για την απωλεια σου ... ειναι οι νομοι της φυσης ,με την διαφορα οτι εμεις συχνα αμελουμε την προστασια των πουλιων (εχω χασει και γω πουλακια με τετοιο τροπο και δεν κρινω εσενα αλλα και μενα ) και αυτα δεν εχουν δυνατοτητα διαφυγης 







> ευχομαι να βρεις το πολι που το εκανε και να το βασανισεις ασχημα!!!!!!



Απαραδεκτη φραση για μελος του 




Λυπαμαι .... θελω να ελπιζω οτι την ειπες χωρις συναισθηση του λαθους

----------


## ANDREAS_1

τις συμπαθειές μου κυριάκο... παιδιά να προσέχεται από τα πάντα. είμαι παθών αλλά και μάρτυρας επίθεσης εώς και γλάρων! η πείνα έφερε κάθε έιδους αρπακτικού στις πόλεις.. προσοχή γιατί αργά η γρήγορα τυχαίνει σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως

----------


## VasilisM

Κυριάκο αφού έχεις φτιάξει μια τέλεια κατασκευή μπορείς απλά να ρίχνεις από μπροστά ένα πλαστικό πλέγμα τις ώρες που δεν είσαι στο μπαλκόνι και όταν κάθεσαι για καφέ να το ανεβάζεις

----------


## johnrider

θα ξανά έρθει για τα υπόλοιπα. το καλύτερο θα ήταν τα πουλια να βλέπουν προς τα μέσα στο σπίτι η  πλάτη και τα πλάγια να είναι καλυμμένα και να βλέπουν προς τα έξω.

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για το πουλακι σου ειναι πολυ κριμα να φευγουν ετσι δυο ζωουλες 
παρε μετρα γρηγορα . . .

----------


## HarrisC

Kυριακο ,εγω μενω χαμηλα στην Ηρακλειου στο υψος της Ριζουπολις .Με ειχε φοβησει ο πετσοπας της γειτονιας και εχω παρει καποια μετρα.Παντως νασαι 100% σιγουρος οτι το αρπακτικο θα ξαναρθει,οποτε κανε κατι

----------


## binary

Λυπάμαι για τα πουλάκια σου.

Ειλικρινά. 

Εγώ έχω χάσει επίσης 1... στην Κυψέλη. Στο μπαλκόνι το έιχαμε. Το κλουβί του είχε αίματα κι αυτό χτυπημένο στο κεφάλι ήταν στον πάτο του κλουβιού. 

Εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσεις γρήγορα.

----------


## ARMANDO

> Οσο τελος για το νοημων και τα λοιπα ασχολιαστο!!! Μαλλον δεν με εχεις παρακολουθησει αρκετα στο φορουμ, ισως γιατι ειμαι αρκετα καινουριος!!! 
> 
> Ειναι ασχημη μερα για μενα και δεν θα ηθελα συνεχεια σε αυτο...!!! Αλλωστε πρωτα απ ολα με τον εαυτο μου τα εβαλα!!!!


Κυριάκο, δεν περίμενα να σχολιάσεις αν και κάθε σχολιασμός ειναι ευπροσδεκτος... η παρέμβασή μου είχε να κάνει αποκλειστικά με την παρορμητικότητα του Γιώργου, που θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν το εννοούσε. Δεν κρίνω που σου έτυχε τέτοιο άσχημο γεγονός, που πίστεψέ με το έχουμε βιώσει οι περισσότεροι που έχουν πουλάκια συμπεριλαμβανομένου κι εμένα με μεγαλύτερες απώλειες. Το νοήμον δεν είχε αποδέκτη εσένα και αν το εξέλαβες κατα αυτόν τον τρόπο σε διαβεβαιώνω πως κάνεις λάθος. Είχε να κάνει μονο σε ότι αφορά τον "βασανισμό".... τίποτε περισσότερο και τίποτε λιγότερο... το κλείνω εδώ.

----------


## Giorgekid

Παιδια συγγνωμη για αυτο που ειπα πανω στα νευρα μου το ειπα....:
1.δεν προκειται να το βρει το πουλι ετσι και αλλιως
2.εχθες εχασα και εγω εναν sun conure......για αυτο αντιδρασα ετσι.....σας παρακαλω συγχωρεστε με....... :sad:  :sad: 


Δεν εσβησα το ποστ γιατι νομιζα πως θα καταλαβαινατε πως το εκανα στα νευρα μου π.χ. Οταν καποιος εχει τα νευρα του στελνει ανθρωπους σε διαφορα μερη η λεει κατι που δεν κανει γιατι νευριασε ....εγω δεν μπορεσα να αντεξω και λυπη (και απο τον παπαγαλο μου) και νευρα και ξεσπασα....

----------


## ARMANDO

> Παιδια συγγνωμη για αυτο που ειπα πανω στα νευρα μου το ειπα....:
> 1.δεν προκειται να το βρει το πουλι ετσι και αλλιως
> 2.εχθες εχασα και εγω εναν sun conure......για αυτο αντιδρασα ετσι.....σας παρακαλω συγχωρεστε με.......


Γιώργο λυπάμαι πραγματικά και για τη δική σου απώλεια... σε κατανοώ απόλυτα για τη κατάστασή σου, ήμουν σίγουρος πως δε το σκεφτηκες όταν το έγραψες... :Happy0065:

----------


## kyrkouts

> Κυριάκο, δεν περίμενα να σχολιάσεις αν και κάθε σχολιασμός ειναι ευπροσδεκτος... η παρέμβασή μου είχε να κάνει αποκλειστικά με την παρορμητικότητα του Γιώργου, που θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν το εννοούσε. Δεν κρίνω που σου έτυχε τέτοιο άσχημο γεγονός, που πίστεψέ με το έχουμε βιώσει οι περισσότεροι που έχουν πουλάκια συμπεριλαμβανομένου κι εμένα με μεγαλύτερες απώλειες. Το νοήμον δεν είχε αποδέκτη εσένα και αν το εξέλαβες κατα αυτόν τον τρόπο σε διαβεβαιώνω πως κάνεις λάθος. Είχε να κάνει μονο σε ότι αφορά τον "βασανισμό".... τίποτε περισσότερο και τίποτε λιγότερο... το κλείνω εδώ.


Για το βασανισμο το ξαναλεω ειμαι καθετος!!! Εχεις δικιο μπορει να το πηρα ασχημα αλλα κατλαβαινεις... Συγνωμη απο μερια μου... 

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ξαναρθει... Την εχω καλυψει ηδη με σεντονι σημερα κ αυριο πρωι πρωι θα βαλω σιτα... 
Αν κ κατι που παρελειψα να πω ηταν οτι το πουλια τα ειχα σε ζευγαρωστρα εμποριου κ οχι σε αυτη που ειχα φτιαξει εγω... στα αλλα δεν εχει προσβαση... αλλα δεν με νοιαζει αυτο... αυριο θα γινει φρουριο... 

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Ευχαριστω που με καταλαβαινετε ολοι εδω μεσα εισαστε καλοι ανθρωποι απλα εγω ειδα αλλη σκηνη....επινα πορτοκαλαδα χτες (οχι σχολειο)στο μπαλκονι και ξαφνικα πηγα να αφησω το ποτηρι μεσα(με μισησα μολις το ειδα) βγηκα εξω και ειδα ενα γερακι (δεν ξερω που βρεθηκε) να τρωει τον παπαγαλο μου....το εδιωξα αλλα ειδα τον παπαγαλο μου να τρεμει να εχει αιματα τονπηγα μεσα στο σπιτι τον εβγαλα απο το κλουβι και "εφυγε" απο την ζωη (η πρωτη φορα που τον επιασα χωρις δαγκωνιες ηταν αγριος)......ακομα τον θυμαμαι γιατι τον ειχα μολις 3 εβδομαδες και εβγαινε απο το κλουβι μονο με μπανανα.....ειναι σαν να ειναι ακομα μαζι μου....


Μπραβο κυριακο βλεπω το πηρες σοβαρα!!!!!συνεχισε ετσι και δεν θα ξαναεχεις απωλειες!!!!και παλι λυπαμαι....

----------


## kyrkouts

> Μπραβο κυριακο βλεπω το πηρες σοβαρα!!!!!συνεχισε ετσι και δεν θα ξαναεχεις απωλειες!!!!και παλι λυπαμαι....


Ειναι αργα τωρα....

----------


## ninos

Κυριακο το αρπακτικο θα ξαναερθει αυριο μονο σίγουρο.  Το μπαλκονι σου τωρα εγινε μερος της λειας του και θα ερχεται ξανα και ξανα μεχρι να καταλαβει οτι δεν μπορει να κανει κατι. Οι τεντες δεν προστατεύουν.  Μεχρι να δεις τι θα κανεις κανε προσωρινά αυτο που σου εγραψε ο Γιαννης, δηλαδη η προσοψη της κατασκευης σου να κοιτα στον τοιχο, αρκει η πλατη να ειναι κλειστή. Σκεψου ομως και τον αερισμο μην σκασουν τα πουλια.

Και εγω και παρα πολυ αλλοι την εχουμε πατήσει. Αυτη ειναι η φυση των αρπακτικων. Δεν ηταν περαστικο, τα σαϊνια μπορει να παρακολουθουν με ωρες  και την κατάλληλη στιγμη επεμβαίνουν.

Στην ενοτητα των κατασκευων, θα βρεις πολλές ιδέες για προστασια.. Ανοιξε  και ενα θεμα και βαλε φωτογραφιες του χωρου να βοηθησουμε

----------


## Giorgekid

Θα το ξεπερασεις !!!!δεν φανταζεσαι ποση ωρα εκλαιγα για τον παπαγαλο μου.....η μαμα μου δεν με εκανε καλα και αρχισε και αυτη και εκλαιγε οταν εγω ηρεμησα(χαχαχαχαχ)ο μπαμπας μου βαρουσε το κεφαλι του στον τοιχο και εγω ειχα σκασει στα γελια χαχαχαχαχα αλλα τελικα θα μου παρουν ενα θηλυκο κοκατιλ να ζευγαρωσω με το αρσενικο κοκατιλ μου(παρης) και θα εχουν μωρα κοκατιλακια!!!!!

----------


## kyrkouts

Μια ερωτηση πιθανες ωρες επιθεσης νυχτα η μερα???

----------


## saxo_29

Λυπαμε φιλε!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Κυριακο δεν υπαρχουν πιο πιθανες και πιο απιθανες το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα επιτεθουν πολυ πιο σπανια αν δουν κοσμο κοντα.....οποτε να εχεις τα ματια σου 10000000!!!!

----------


## ninos

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν πιθανές ώρες φίλε  μου. Μόλις βρεθεί η κατάλληλη στιγμή.

----------


## kostas bird

Φιλε μου λυπαμαι πολυ για την απωλεια  σου σαν παθων και εγω οπως και πολυ αλλοι εδω μεσα σε καταλαβαινουμε!Η  προστασία του φτερωτού μας  φίλου  είναι μέλημα μας και οφείλουμε να λάβουμε τα μέτρα μας για να μην έχουμε  προβλήματα. Μην επαναπαυόμαστε από την στιγμή που το πουλάκι είναι  εκτός σπιτιού είναι εκτεθειμένο έστω κι αν το σπίτι μας είναι σε  πολυώροφη πολυκατοικία ακόμη κι αν έχουμε τέντες και το κλουβί δεν είναι  σε εμφανές σημείο. Τα αρπακτικά κάνουν  κάθετες εφορμήσεις ανάμεσα στις  τέντες  χωρίς φόβο μέχρι να πετύχουν το σκοπό τους. Η πιο συχνή απειλή  για τα καναρινιά μας είναι το σαΐνι (Levant Sparrowhawk), η κουκουβάγια  (Athene noctua), το κιρκινέζι (Lesser Kestrel ), που φτιάχνουν τις  φωλιές τους  στα χαλάσματα και σε τρύπες στους τοίχους. Καθώς επίσης και  η καρακάξα (pica pica) που για την σίτιση της επιδεικνύει αρπακτική  συμπεριφορά, είναι επιβλαβές πουλί  κυνηγά ότι βρει  τρώει από αυγά  μέχρι και πουλάκια μέσα από τις φωλιές  Είναι πουλί  πανέξυπνο έχει  προσαρμοστεί με τους ανθρώπους δεν φοβάται εύκολα, αρκετά θορυβώδεις και  δεν διστάζει  να επιτεθεί  στα καναρίνια μας.

----------


## gpapjohn

Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι Κυριάκο...

----------


## antonisveria

Φιλε Κυριακο δεν εχουν συγκεκριμενη ωρα εγω ειχα και μεσημερι και απογευμα επιθεση,το θεμα ειναι οτι αποτι γνωριζω ερχετε και η εποχη ζευγαρωματος στα σαϊνια κ.α και ορμανε οπου βρισκουν και οτι ωρα ναναι.

----------


## Δευκαλιων

Οι ************** που γραφουν περι βασανιστηριων των ζωων εχουν θεση στο φορουμ αυτο??? πραγματικα θετω την ερωτηση στους διαχειρηστες αυτου του φορουμ. Κυριακο λυπαμαι ειλικρινα για την απωλεια των καναρινιων σου...

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη οι κολλημενοι στο λαθος ,δεν εχουν θεση στο φορουμ αυτο .Οσοι το αναγνωριζουν* πραγματικα ,

*ισως εχουν θεση εδω ,περισσοτερο και απο τους μονιμους θαμωνες ! το φορουμ εχει αρχες και ηθικους νομους ,δεν τις διαπραγματευεται αλλα πανω απο ολα ειναι εδω ζωντανο για να γεννησει ξανα οτι πεθαινει καθε μερα ,ολο και περισσοτερο !

----------


## Δευκαλιων

Δημητρη, μιας και ειμαστε και συνονοματοι, πιστευω οτι καθως οι ανθρωποι ειμαστε νοημοντα οντα...ειμαστε??? οφειλουμε την οργη μας και τον θυμο μας για διαφορες καταστασεις που βιωνουμε να μην τις μεταφερουμε μεσω του γραπτου λογου εδω στο φορουμ με λεξεις οπως βασανισμος η παρεμφερεις....Θεωρω οτι μεσω του γραπτου λογου και καθως το μυαλο μπαινει στην διαδικασια να επεξεργαζεται αυτα που αποτυπωνονται καθως γραφουμε, ειναι απαραδεκτο καποιος να λεει οτι ΠΑΡΑΣΥΡΘΗΚΕ λογω του θυμου του!!!!! Εν αντιθεσει με τον προφορικο λογο που ελεγχεται πολυ δυσκολοτερα....Δεν εχω κατι προσωπικο με το παλικαρι που ανεφερε περι βασανισμου, αλλα τυγχανει να διαβαζουν αυτα τα σχολια και παιδια μικροτερης ηλικιας, που πιθανως να επηρεαζονται αρνητικα απεναντι σε συγκεκριμενα πουλια οπως ειναι τα αρπακτικα.

----------


## kyrkouts

Ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα για να εκφρασω την θλιψη μου γι αυτο που εγινε... Εχει παρει αλλη τροπη ομως... Ολοι εχουμε δικαιωμα στο λαθος... Το θεμα ειναι να το αναγνωρισουμε... κ ο Γιωργος το εκανε... Ενα ατυχες σχολιο ηταν... Σιγουρα δεν το εννοουσε το παλικαρι!!! Σας παρακαλω πολυ ας σταματησει εδω!!! 

Το θεμα για μενα αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι οτι το πρωι που θα βγω η Ζουμπι κ ο Μπαρκαρουτσος δεν θα ειναι στο μπαλκονι μου... Ας σταματησει εδω...
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ..

----------


## Orix

*Κυριάκο λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ και σε κατανοώ!* *Πριν 40 μέρες μου φαγανε 2 αγοράκια gouldian* και έπαθα την πλάκα μου, μιλάμε για μεγάλη πίκρα και στεναχώρια. Υποψιάζομαι γλάρο ή καρακάξα. Παιδιά το νού σας, είναι χειμώνας και έχουνε λυσσάξει στην πείνα τα αρπακτικα και μας βαράνε αλύπητα. Το νου σας για τις ψυχούλες μας.
Βέβαια ο κύκλος της ζωής είναι σκληρός και πήραμε και οι 2 ένα μάθημα.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Λυπάμαι πάρα - πάρα πολύ για τα δύο σου καναρίνια.... Τρομερά άτυχη στιγμή, ό,τι και να πούμε δεν μειώνεται η λύπη... μόνο ο χρόνος γιατρεύει... κάπως...

----------

